# LFS has setup a 3000 gallon fish rescue tank, a few pics



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Well the LFS has done a good thing and setup a massive 3000 gallon tank, it's a 10ft by 10ft by 4ft, I took a few shots but they are pretty bad quality due to camera on phone being ****e!

Not sure on all the names of the fish maybe some one can remind me?

These are all rescues from customers or local people that didn't know what to do with the fish, the pics don't do the tank or the fish justice really they are a lot bigger in the flesh!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Looks like Pacus, Giant Gouramis and Arowana.

Mike


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I take it this is the maidenhead aquatics that PFK had an article about??

they mentioned red tailed cats and pangius in there.

TBH, I wish the sale of these sorts of fish were restricted, and required a licence to own, that way the people keeping them would have to have a minimum standard that they must be kept in (i.e. minimum tank size, stringent controls on the resale of them)

Maidenhead Aquatics have been 1 of the better chains, as the article said they'd not been selling tank-busters for several years as a matter of internal policy.

just wish they'd be a bit more strict on making sure people are educated about the nitrogen cycle when they buy their first tanks/fish from there


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

**** it prolly looks like thefishguys house....


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes it's Maidenhead aquatics and your right about the Nitrate cycle advice.

I'd also like to see some licence for the big fish, petsmart here are still selling oscars with 20 gallon set ups  There is even one in the store that is too big for the tank, Maidenhead aquatics were going to buy it and re house it.


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

It's nice *not* to see some hairy moderator swimming in it.

On a serious note, it's good to see a shop that not only saves these fish, but it also serves as a great education tool. "Yes Mr. Customer, those fish in that tank get as big as those giant fish in that tank."


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

This kind of gives people an excuse to buy smaller versions of these monsters. They just know that some day when they need, the LFS will take them in. Its a good idea, but as long as the store isn't selling the fish.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

redzebra24 said:


> This kind of gives people an excuse to buy smaller versions of these monsters. They just know that some day when they need, the LFS will take them in. Its a good idea, but as long as the store isn't selling the fish.


your argument is right and wrong.

first off, the article did state that its the LFS's policy not to stock "tank busters" such as Red Tailed Catfish and Giant Gouramies.

however. as TFG pointed out in another thread, people don't seem to realise the size some fish get to, and if by seeing them in person, they then decide they aren't able to accommodate them, surely thats a good thing.

I found a list of what they have in there (though they give a different size to the figure mentioned above. the article has it down as 8000l or 2113 US gallons)

the stock list they have in the article runs as follows; Silver Arowana, Red Tailed Catfish, 2 Black Pacu, 2 Giraffe Nosed Catfish, Sailfin Plec, Giant Gourami and a Clarius Anguillaris.

and a note at the bottom of the article


> Maidenhead asks readers to note that no more large fish are being taken in, unless by prior arrangement


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have not seen the article but that last sentence works for me. I take back what I have said.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

How do they handle compatibility issues? With just a single large tank, they'd have to restrict what they can take... (e.g. only those that really get big - not those that might be too big for small tanks but still okay for mid-size tanks.) I also see they're no longer accepting new fish...

Sort of agreed about big fish being restricted - the question is, what's big? If I have a 100l tank, too big is different than if I have a 600l tank, and the shape of the tank can matter too. One would have to first decide what size/shape tank to target as the maximum before licensing.


----------

